# Gerês - Agosto 2008



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 16:09)

Ora muito bem... como sabeis, estive no Gerês á uns dias, e não poderia deixar de relatar, aqui, em fotografias, a minha viagem...


Partida de Lisboa-Santa Apolónia, ás 14:00 de dia 22, no CPA 4004, que viria a avariar perto de Vila Nova de Gaia, sendo preciso mudar de comboio, para depois prosseguir até Braga...







Pelas 20:30, chegámos a Vilar da Veiga, Terras de Bouro, Gerês! Local onde já tinha estado em 2001, e, onde agora pude disfrutar do mesmo local, estes anos depois...
















O novo dia nasce! Este dia será de caminhadas, pela Vila do Gerês, e pelo parque nacional...





















Antes de irmos á Vila, passámos ainda pelas pontes, e pela praia fluvial, muito boa, por sinal...
















Apanhamos o Autocarro e chegamos á Vila! Aí, almoçamos, e depois vamos para o parque (um parque, que julgo já pertencer ao parque nacional, mas que está práticamente integrado na Vila, e no qual se tem de pagar para entrar...)
















O parque...
















De regresso á Vila...






E de regresso a "casa"...











Vem a noite...

E mais um dia nasce! (Peço desculpa... coloquei, no copyright das fotos, como sendo de dia 23, mas são de dia *24*)






Sempre que vinhamos cá fora, tinhamos isto mesmo á frente do nariz!






Este dia foi dedicado á prática balnear fluvial...











Começam então a aparecer alguns cumulus, que, com o evoluir do dia, se tranformam em belos cumulus congestus!
















Mais um dia acaba e mais um dia nasce... logo de manhã apanhamos o autocarro para Braga...

Lá... apanhamos o CPA 4005, com destino a Lisboa-Santa Apolónia








Por volta das 19:00, chegámos cá...


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2008 às 17:31)

Gilmet disse:


>



Mais uma excelente reportagem


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2008 às 21:08)

excelente reportagem Gilmet, Belas fotos


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2008 às 21:08)

Belo sítio, mais um local para colocar na lista para visitar.
Excelente reportagem Gil


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 22:48)

Eu vou variar um pouco.... excelente reportagem Gil


Abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2008 às 23:20)

Belas Fotos Gil.

Eu como minhoto adoro sempre rever o Geres

parabens


----------



## iceworld (30 Ago 2008 às 00:18)

Só de olhar para essas paisagens dá para relaxar!!! 
Belas fotos


----------



## psm (30 Ago 2008 às 00:25)

Um dos sitios mais bonitos de Portugal, e Natureza em bruto
Exelente reportagem Gil


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 00:31)

Gilmet disse:


> O novo dia nasce! Este dia será de caminhadas, pela Vila do Gerês, e pelo parque nacional...



Nem a 5km em linha recta estavas de mim. E não combinámos.
No entanto nunca nos chegámos a ver por lá. 

Eu andei em reconhecimento profundo pelo Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. Saía de manhã com o nascer do sol e só voltava ao final do dia.
Fui a lugares incríveis. Cascatas, algumas, de difícil acesso. Lugares já falados aqui no fórum, como Leonte, Portela do Homem, Pitões das Júnias, Lamas de Mouro, Lindoso, Soajo, etc, etc... Acho que pouco me escapou.

O parque é sem dúvida um mundo aparte.
Os declives, a vegetação, as vacas no meio da estrada ao virar da curva...
Só pensava nos microclimas de cada encosta. Como seria interessante estuda-las ao nível climático.
Quando passei em Leonte e na Portela do Homem, lembrei-me do nosso amigo Grannevada. Ainda fiquei nostálgico a lembrar a memória do nosso forista.

Não conhecia o Gerês, mas sempre soube que era um lugar pelo qual me apaixonaria. E assim foi. Tenho milhares de fotos. Amanhã ou depois acrescento aqui algumas.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 00:41)

Obrigado pelos comentários pesoal! Foi a 1ª vez que fui ao Gerês com uma máquina fotográfica...



AnDré disse:


> Nem a 5km em linha recta estavas de mim. E não combinámos.
> No entanto nunca nos chegámos a ver por lá.



Bem...sempre pensei que estivesses mais longe...
Venham então as fotos!


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2008 às 12:18)

Boa reportagem 

Excelentes fotos!!!!

Tiveste um probleminha com o comboio, perto de Gaia, lol...


----------



## Minho (30 Ago 2008 às 12:53)

Grandes fotos Gil. Captaste muito bem a essência do Gerês. Para quem nunca foi ao Gerês essas fotos dão uma bela ideia 




AnDré disse:


> Nem a 5km em linha recta estavas de mim. E não combinámos.
> No entanto nunca nos chegámos a ver por lá.
> 
> Eu andei em reconhecimento profundo pelo Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. Saía de manhã com o nascer do sol e só voltava ao final do dia.
> Fui a lugares incríveis. Cascatas, algumas, de difícil acesso. Lugares já falados aqui no fórum, como Leonte, Portela do Homem, Pitões das Júnias,* Lamas de Mouro,* Lindoso, Soajo, etc, etc... Acho que pouco me escapou.




Então passa-se a escassos 20 km da minha casa e não avisas? Olha que para a próxima digo ao guarda do parque para te cobrar portagem


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 14:45)

Minho disse:


> Então passa-se a escassos 20 km da minha casa e não avisas? Olha que para a próxima digo ao guarda do parque para te cobrar portagem



Acho que foi menos que os 20km...

Castelo de Melgaço:




Vale do Minho:




E com direito a almoço junto ao Solar do Alvarinho. 
Claro, que uma refeição assim ligeira, porque se é jovem e tal, e até estava calor e não se podia comer muito.
Umas sandochas do ecomarché, 1,5L de sumo de maçã, umas pêras, e segui caminho, até à foz do Minho.

Quanto à portagem, foi a única que paguei este verão todo. Mas aprendi que se entrasse no parque antes das 9h já não pagava os 1,5€ de portagem. 



Bem, *Gil*, ontem acabei por nem fazer um comentário directo às tuas fotos.
Acho a foto da ponte magnifica! Essa passou-me ao lado. Não tenho nenhuma da ponte.
E aquele nascer do dia está digna de um postal da região!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 15:02)

Ena! Estiveste mesmo em Melgaço!! E tiraste umas excelentes fotos, essas sim, dignas de postais!

Eu cá... sem carro e com "pouco tempo" não me afastei muito da Vila do Gerês... fica para uma próxima...


Talvez para um encontro aí pelo norte, nas férias do Natal


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 16:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Ena! Estiveste mesmo em Melgaço!! E tiraste umas excelentes fotos, essas sim, dignas de postais!
> 
> Eu cá... sem carro e com "pouco tempo" não me afastei muito da Vila do Gerês... fica para uma próxima...
> 
> ...



No inverno não sei se me aventurava tanto.
Mas ver aqueles cumes das serras cheios de neve, e ver as cascatas a transbordar deve ser algo surreal...

Temos de lá voltar!


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 17:59)

As fotos que se seguem, não são propriamente uma reportagem.
Tratam-se de alguns recantos do *Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês*, que também eu visitei por estes dias, e que servem de complemento ao que o *Gil* já mostrou.
Embora por mais fotografias que postemos, seja impossível mostrar a grandiosidade daqueles lugares.

Bem, vou começar pelo amanhecer, em *São João da Cova, Caniçada*, lugar de descanso. Era também o sitio onde tinha instalado o sensor de temperatura.
Vista da janela do quarto logo ao nascer do sol 





Algumas localidades que visitei:

*São Bento da Porta Aberta:*




*Soajo (espigueiros):*




*Peneda:*



*
Castro Laboreiro - Castelo:*





*
Vilarinho das Furnas:*






Lugares mencionados aqui no fórum, como os pontos mais chuvosos de Portugal Continental:

*Cumes do Gerês* (algures naqueles cumes ficam Leonte, Portela do Homem e Carris):
Vista de Oeste.



Vista de Sul:



*
Portela do Homem:*






Ao longo das viagens, encontrei alguns animais pelo caminho. Nomeadamente vacas! Desde vacas trepadeiras penduradas nos calhaus, a vacas a roçarem-se nas silvas junto à estrada, e vacas que achavam que o meio da estrada era o melhor lugar para dormitar, vi de tudo...
Destaco estas duas fotografias:
*
Uma família de cavalos:*




*Um suíno!* Fiquei sem perceber se era um porco ou um javali.







Outros recantos:

*Serra da Peneda:*




*O verde primaveril sempre presente:*




*Marcos do milhar:*







Algumas cascatas, nas quais mergulhei!

*Rio Homem*, junto à ponte de São Miguel, entre a Portela do Homem e Leonte:




*Cataratas do Tahiti*, situadas entre Ermida e Fafião. Têm tanto de belo como de perigoso. 




*Cascata de Fafião*:







*Final de tarde na Caniçada*:





*Pôr-do-sol na Pedra Bela*, a quase 900m de altitude:







E claro, pelo caminho e já de noite, eis que ao virar da curva, vejo....
*UMA VACA!*


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2008 às 18:37)

Boas fotos, André


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 20:04)

Bem... que belíssimas fotos *André*!! Uma beleza...




AnDré disse:


> Algumas localidades que visitei:
> 
> *São Bento da Porta Aberta:*



Ora aqui está mais um local comum a ambos... também aqui estive...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Ago 2008 às 21:46)

Bonitas Fotos André. Parabens


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2008 às 14:07)

Muito boas as fotos


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2008 às 22:59)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que foi menos que os 20km...
> 
> Castelo de Melgaço:
> 
> ...



LOL.
Eu, por coincidência, cheguei a Melgaço no dia 24 e depois no dia 26/8 fui ao Gerês! Tive a fazer trabalho de campo nas montanhas acima Melgaço ( visíveis na última foto do lado esquerdo).
Passei por várias vilas entre elas,Castro Laboreiro, entrei em Espanha e depois reentrei de novo em Portugal pelas Terras de Bouro, passando pela magnífica mata da Albergaria até às Caldas do Gerês, esse sim,sem dúvida, um dos locais mais belos do Gerês... 
É a zona mais rica e pujante do parque ( recebe cerca de 3.500 mm anuais).
O suíno da foto é só um porco assilvestrado.

Ps: Em Melgaço junto ao Rio Minho estava  calor, mesmo à noite...


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 23:49)

belem disse:


> Passei por várias vilas entre elas,Castro Laboreiro, entrei em Espanha e depois reentrei de novo em Portugal pelas Terras de Bouro, passando pela magnífica mata da Albergaria até às Caldas do Gerês, esse sim,sem dúvida, um dos locais mais belos do Gerês...
> É a zona mais rica e pujante do parque ( recebe cerca de 3.500 mm anuais).
> O suíno da foto é só um porco assilvestrado.
> 
> Ps: Em Melgaço junto ao Rio Minho estava  calor, mesmo à noite...



Ninguém resiste à vegetação luxuriante.
Uma estrada mais refundida, mas cuja beleza que a encobre é igualmente fantástica é a que liga Vilarinho das Furnas à Portela do Homem.
Pouco depois de se sair de Vilarinho das Furnas no sentido Vilar da Veiga, há um cruzamento, onde à esquerda há uma placa velha que diz: "Espanha". O inicio da estrada é em terra batida, mas anda-se bem.
Depois uns quantos metros há frente lá estão as portagens do parque (as tais que paguei) e a partir daí são quilómetros de floresta e marcos, fantásticos! Primeiro sempre junto à albufeira de Vilarinho das Furnas e depois para o interior da serra. Uma vez que não podíamos parar nessa estrada, eu de um lado, e uma amiga minha do outro, empoleirámos-nos nas janelas de trás do carro e fomos a viagem toda (semi-fora do carro), a tirar fotos e a fazer vídeos.
Aconselho a todos uma ida até lá!

Quanto ao suíno, eu bem dizia que era um porco. Mas os meus amigos diziam que pêlo têm os javalis. Depois fiquei na dúvida!


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 00:58)

AnDré disse:


> Ninguém resiste à vegetação luxuriante.
> Uma estrada mais refundida, mas cuja beleza que a encobre é igualmente fantástica é a que liga Vilarinho das Furnas à Portela do Homem.
> Pouco depois de se sair de Vilarinho das Furnas no sentido Vilar da Veiga, há um cruzamento, onde à esquerda há uma placa velha que diz: "Espanha". O inicio da estrada é em terra batida, mas anda-se bem.
> Depois uns quantos metros há frente lá estão as portagens do parque (as tais que paguei) e a partir daí são quilómetros de floresta e marcos, fantásticos! Primeiro sempre junto à albufeira de Vilarinho das Furnas e depois para o interior da serra. Uma vez que não podíamos parar nessa estrada, eu de um lado, e uma amiga minha do outro, empoleirámos-nos nas janelas de trás do carro e fomos a viagem toda (semi-fora do carro), a tirar fotos e a fazer vídeos.
> ...



Novos locais a visitar então!!
O Gerês é muito maior do que maior parte das pessoas pensa.
Aquilo precisa é de ser percorrido com olhos de ver.
Tb já fiz lá caminhadas a pé  e é de meter respeito!


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 01:25)

belem disse:


> Novos locais a visitar então!!
> O Gerês é muito maior do que maior parte das pessoas pensa.
> Aquilo precisa é de ser percorrido com olhos de ver.
> Tb já fiz lá caminhanadas a pé  e é de meter respeito!



Pois é... É enorme.
E tem uma série de trilhos com rotas de caminhadas já feitas.
Basta ir ao posto de turismo, no centro da vila do Gerês, e escolher a que melhor se adequa à condição física da pessoa. E há caminhadas para todos os gostos e dificuldades.
Eu fiz a rota dos miradouros, cerca de 10,4Km, com alguns desvios pelo meio
A rota que fiz estava bem identificada e com um trilho bom. Claro, havia partes em que as pernas se ressentiam, tal era a inclinação do terreno, mas o trilho estava sempre lá, estreito mas limpo. Ainda fiz algumas escaladas a alguns penedos, mas por iniciativa própria. Não faziam parte da rota, mas como estavam ali mesmo ao lado, não resisti.

Como disse há um bom leque de rotas de caminhadas, um pouco por todo o parque. De grandes distâncias, de percursos mais curtos. Mais íngremes, menos acidentados. Há de tudo


O recanto mais extraordinário que vi, foram as cataratas do Tahiti. Não foi muito fácil de lá chegar. Primeiro porque a senhora do posto de turismo não nos explicou bem onde era. Não por falta de profissionalismo, mas por cautela, fazendo questão de dizer que era uma zona perigosa e já lá tinham morrido 3 jovens.
Depois porque a população local não as conhece por esse nome, e na estrada não há qualquer indicação desse lugar. Mas lá as encontrámos. Dadas as condições meteorológicas (céu limpo, vento nulo), até chegámos lá sem qualquer percalço e ainda deu para tomar banho nelas. Aquilo no inverno, deve ser algo assustador. Se bem que ainda mais belo!


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 01:46)

AnDré disse:


> Pois é... É enorme.
> E tem uma série de trilhos com rotas de caminhadas já feitas.
> Basta ir ao posto de turismo, no centro da vila do Gerês, e escolher a que melhor se adequa à condição física da pessoa. E há caminhadas para todos os gostos e dificuldades.
> Eu fiz a rota dos miradouros, cerca de 10,4Km, com alguns desvios pelo meio
> ...



Catarátas do Tahiti lool! 
Conheço mal o Gerês, tou a ver... 
Tb deve ser uma maravilha no outono, com as folhas a mudarem de côr.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 02:14)

belem disse:


> Catarátas do Tahiti lool!
> Conheço mal o Gerês, tou a ver...
> Tb deve ser uma maravilha no outono, com as folhas a mudarem de côr.



Pois, esse foi o nome que encontrámos na net, e pelo qual a senhora do posto de turismo logo as identificou. Mas como disse os residentes locais têm outro nome para esse lugar. Se não estou em erro é o poço do Freixo da Várzea.

Fica uma fotografia do local:


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2008 às 10:02)

Em primeiro lugar parabéns ao Gil e ao André pelas magníficas fotos!

1) para o GIL) Já dizia o outro: Material da FIAT fia-te na Virgem e não corras! Bonito por fora, podre por dentro 

2) André, já tive oportunidade de passar por essas cascatas perto de Fafião, mas na altura (penso que foi em 2005) apenas vi calhaus, porque água nem vê-la...

3) A ambos! Ainda bem que visitaram São Bento da Porta Aberta. Quando lá fui o sítio foi rebaptizado para São BEnto da Porta Fechada! Culpa do "Je" e amigos que se atrasaram e o santuário não é obrigado a estar aberto à hora do jantar!


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 17:13)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, esse foi o nome que encontrámos na net, e pelo qual a senhora do posto de turismo logo as identificou. Mas como disse os residentes locais têm outro nome para esse lugar. Se não estou em erro é o poço do Freixo da Várzea.
> 
> Fica uma fotografia do local:




Obrigado pelas descrições!
Excelente foto!!


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2008 às 20:33)

Belas imagens André, obrigado por as partilhares


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2008 às 21:07)

Boas, 

Ontem foi dia de caminhada pela zona da Peneda. Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos de uma zona muito falada aqui no MeteoPT.


Por aqui os porcos andam à solta…muitos deles criados pela estrada fora… 








A foto do Santuário da Nossa Senhora da Peneda aqui já colocada por outros membros que também andaram por estas fantásticas paisagens. 


















Bouça dos Homens, local escolhido para recarregar forças…









Lince disse:


> Boas noites e flicitações a todos os menbros de Forum.
> Desde á vários meses que tenho acompanhado todos os dias o desenrolar deste Forum que na minha opinião é excelente e um complemento ás previsões do tempo que temos em Portugal.
> Vivendo numa aldeia a 1050m de altitude (Bouça dos Homens) no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gêres e rodeado de 4 picos montanhosos: "Penameda(oeste) 1245m(,"Outeiralvo(oeste) 1306m,"Alto da costa(norte) 1296m," Outeiro maior(sul) 1416m, poderei ser muito útil na informação prestada a todos os niveis meteriológicos, principalmente na previsão de cotas de neve (na qual admito ser razoavelmente bom) modestia á parte...!
> Espero que a minha pequena contribuição venha ajudar a tornar este Forum ainda mais credivel e informativo.



*Lince*, vives no Paraíso…não te esqueças de nos reportar tudo o que se passar por aí no Inverno.









A estação da aldeia bem no coração da Peneda….






Os animais sempre presentes e em pura liberdade…





















A lagoa que apesar de não ser totalmente natural é muito bonita…






*Lince* esta lagoa costuma congelar no Inverno? 


















Com a chegada do Outono e com o Inverno a caminho esta zona ganha outro encanto, por isso à que começar a pensar na próxima….talvez Suajo ou Castro Laboreiro…


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2008 às 21:37)

Muito bem, Brigantia!

Excelentes fotos

Ha todos os outros a quem nao dei os parabens pelas excelentes fotos que enriquecem o forum

Parabens, malta pelas fotos!


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2008 às 21:42)

Brigantia disse:


> Com a chegada do Outono e com o Inverno a caminho esta zona ganha outro encanto, por isso à que começar a pensar na próxima….talvez Suajo ou Castro Laboreiro…



Ninguém resiste aos encantos da Peneda-Gerês!

Praticamente corri todos os recantos do parque este verão.

Mas como dizes, Brigantia, com o Inverno a zona ganha outro encanto.
Não me importava nada de voltar lá já este Outono-Inverno


----------



## psm (20 Out 2008 às 21:56)

Há uns individuos do nordeste de Portugal, que andam torturar algumas pessoas das cidades


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2008 às 21:58)

Lindas Fotos *Brigantia*!

O Gerês é realmente uma zona Espantosa! Sortudos, os que lá vivem!


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Belas fotos e bem familiares 

Parece-me que fizeste o Trilho da Peneda (Peneda -  Branda da Bouça dos Homens Peneda) ou não chegaste a descer até à estrada da Peneda e subir pelo parque de estacionamento? 

No Inverno aconselho o Trilho das "Brandas" para quem quer estar a sós com a natureza ou então o Trilho Castrejo. Para o primeiro é necessário ter muita atenção às condições meteorológicas dado ser um percurso de grande altitude e muito exposto. O segundo anda sempre relativamente perto de povoações e por isso não é tão exigente no planeamento.


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2008 às 09:16)

É de facto um local extraordinário, sem tirar o mérito a outros locais igualmente belos. Enfim temos um país lindo!


----------



## iceworld (21 Out 2008 às 09:23)

Essas paisagens que fazem com que os sonhos perdurem


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 12:49)

Fotos muito boas duma região muito bonita 

São javalis os porcos que aparecem na primeira foto?


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2008 às 18:24)

Minho disse:


> Belas fotos e bem familiares
> 
> Parece-me que fizeste o Trilho da Peneda (Peneda -  Branda da Bouça dos Homens Peneda) ou não chegaste a descer até à estrada da Peneda e subir pelo parque de estacionamento?



O Trilho que fizemos foi mesmo o da Peneda e o percurso foi o que referiste.
As tuas propostas vão ser levadas em conta para a escolha da próxima...

Quando andava por aquelas paragens lembrei-me de algum pessoal do MeteoPT e claro que me recordei logo dos registos de Castro Laboreiro que frequentemente tu aqui colocas. No Inverno ainda nos vamos cruzar por lá


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2008 às 18:29)

Dan disse:


> Fotos muito boas duma região muito bonita
> 
> São javalis os porcos que aparecem na primeira foto?



São porcos
De facto é impressionante a quantidade de animais que circula livremente pelas estradas...


----------

